# Cleft lip goldfish???



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

One of my goldfish that I've had for 2 years now was perfect when I bought him... A few months later I noticed what I can only describe in human terms as a cleft lip  It's like his top lip is either not there or inverted or something. Looks like there a hole where his top lip should be... As a result his bottom lip sticks out. Maybe he's got bulldog mouth?  I'm experienced enough to know it's not any disease like mouth rot or anything. He eats fine, but he's never grown as big as the other 2. Perfectly healthy though, and 2 years old.

Any ideas? A genetic dudd maybe? Ever seen this before?


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Like you said probably something to do with genetics. Seen this in a few different fish but if it's happy and healthy then i would'nt worry,


Della


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Della, was just curious.


----------

